# Possbile Hyatt in Newport Beach



## bdurstta (Feb 28, 2009)

Just thought I would share this with all Tuggers...I just read in our Local paper that the City has "approved" expanding the current Hyatt Location in Newport Beach to build 88 timeshares there.  Of course, this is still only in the "approval" stage, so I am sure this will take a LONG time to bring to fruition.


----------



## Kal (Feb 28, 2009)

Do you have the link to the local newspaper?


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 28, 2009)

Kal

Here is what you are looking for.

I personally do not see this coming anytime soon after talking with others we both agree that a EIR will have to be done and then Coastal Commission approval 3 more year process.  Is is based on "Attorneys for Irvine sent Newport Beach a 41-page letter Tuesday asking the council to put off approving the project because it claims that the city has not done the proper research on what kind of environmental impact the project would have on the surrounding area."

http://www.dailypilot.com/articles/2009/02/25/topstory/dpt-hyatt022609.txt

C85


----------



## benjaminb13 (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow! great news guys.
Newport beach is incredible.
3 year wait will be tough.


----------



## edwarhank (Mar 9, 2009)

I imagine Hyatt will wait for the market to turn around before putting up any new resorts.  With the opening of Tahoe, Sarasota and NY, how many new resorts can be reasonably expected considering the current economic climate?


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 9, 2009)

Who said NYC is opening?

I personally do not think NYC will open in 2009, Hyatt can not even sell Siesta Key or Northstar. 


Why would Hyatt open or start to sell NYC in this market they can let the rooms sit or even just rent the rooms out then when the market comes back they can start to sell them.

I had a friends stay at Northstar and they said the place was empty midweek.

c85


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 10, 2009)

Kal or Carmel85, what is the status of the Hyatt building in Maui? Have you heard any more?


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 10, 2009)

iconnections said:


> Kal or Carmel85, what is the status of the Hyatt building in Maui? Have you heard any more?



Hyatt Maui in todays economy is dead or should I say put on the shelf for at least 3 years.

Remember Hyatt has full approval of Hyatt Maui and Hyatt will be in maui but not for at least 3-4 years.

I kow that is sad news but times as we all know are tough and Hyatt is not moving Northstar or Siesta key very well so why not wait till things get better.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Mar 11, 2009)

Carmel85 said:


> Who said NYC is opening?
> 
> .
> 
> c85



You did, MANY, MANY times. 

-TJ


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 11, 2009)

tahoeJoe said:


> You did, MANY, MANY times.
> 
> -TJ



TJ


I know you are very smart person I would strongly suggest you come to the HOA meeting in Tahoe on the 26 March because Im sure many of the hyatt's big shots will be there and you can ask ask ask away.

Yes Hyatt NYC is almost done like 90% completed but I hear it will not be sold at the present time as a fractional would you? If hyatt has to much $$$ in it and can only get x amount of $$$ now because of the economy why would they sell it for a loss? Would you? Hyatt will rent out the rooms always somebody wants a nice big room in NYC and when the market turns around then hyatt will start selling them. Look at Siesta Key and Northstar neither resort has really sold anything but Hyatt cost were much lower that in NYC, plus NYC has a hotel in the same building so it is a no brainier, unlike Siesta Key and Northstar.

Remember I always say if hyatt building anything new it is a bonus for all of us little timeshare owners since Hyatt is going fractional and the cost are much greater to get into those.

Hyatt is a smart company not over extending themselves Hyatt will build again and build their approved project when the economy turns around late 2012-2013.

c85


----------

